# DDR2 Ram aus RMA - somit keine Rechnung



## takan (1. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich hab damals mit meinem q9450 mir ddr2-1066 dominator ram gegönnt und am tag des arbeitsspeicher bei alternate ein zweites kit.
Irgendwie sind die Teile bei mir und nen Kumpel gestorben wie die fliegen (Kumpel hatte auch paarmal eine RMA hinter sich). Glaube habe 2-3 mal RMA beantragt damals und am ende bekam ich 1 kit xms2 ddr-800 weil die dominator teile nicht mehr auf lager waren.
Nun sind die XMS2 auch glaube ich defekt.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit die RMA module umzutauschen? Es ist ja keine Rechnung vorhanden.

MFG


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

takan schrieb:


> ich hab damals


Wann ist damals?


takan schrieb:


> Nun sind die XMS2 auch glaube ich defekt.
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit die RMA module umzutauschen?


 Die sind doch längs aus der Garantie raus.
Der Händler wird da nichts kostenfrei tauschen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (1. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht ist der Händler schon gestorben....von damals?
Ich denke nicht da noch was machen kannst vorallem bei DDR 2 Ram,s,
da kannste nur noch sehen ob du gebrauchte bei Ebay  &Co findest.

grüße Brex


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (1. Juni 2019)

Corsair bietet keinen Endkundensupport an? Die Riegel haben eine eingeschränkte 10 Jahres Garantie.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2019)

Nur mal zur Erinnerung: Wir befinden uns hier in einem Thread im Unterforum vom Corsair-Support.


----------

